# M&P break in?



## h8ns8n (Jan 10, 2008)

What is the break in on the M&P 9's or is there one? Thanks


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

There always is; there may be none needed for reliability purposes but as a gun wears in its action and trigger pull become smoother; it's a natural consequence of metal-on metal contact. I say run about 400 rounds through it and it will be pretty well broken in. Make sure you clean off all the preservative grease (there may be one exception similar to Glock pistols; check your manual for any information on anything special about the grease in the slide rails) and re-lube with whatever you normally use; wear will be unavoidable for the first few hundred cycles but the moving parts will eventually smooth out and no longer turn your gun lube grey.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I got my M&P 9 about 3 months ago and it has always performed flawlessly. I have 400 rounds through it now. IMO, the trigger is the only thing on this gun that needs breaking in as far as the feel of firing it goes. The trigger pull feels gritty at first, but after a few trips to the range and some dry firing at home, it smooths out.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Clean it every 200 to 300 rounds or after each use if it will be put away for a while. Pop the base plate off the mag's and clean them occasionaly. They are more apt to give you trouble from lint or other types of dirt getting in than the rest of the gun is. The manual tells you where it should be lubed. Read it. Rem oil works just fine. Shoot it a bunch and enjoy.


----------

